# [GER v3.1.2] Altis Life by Wolfs Squad



## roxon (4. August 2014)

bitte löschen​


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (2. Dezember 2014)

Update:



*Die Charackterauswahl Probleme die nach einiger Zeit aufgetreten sind sollten gefixxt sein*
*Die Container aussem Container Shop despawnen nun und werden gelöscht wenn sie explodiert sind*
*Die Kiste in der Bank und die Hauskisten sollten nun nicht mehr despawnen*
*Fahrzeuge bleiben nun bis zum nächsten Restart an der Position wo ihr sie hingestellt habt*
*Kohle Abbau und Crystal Meth Sammeln wurde gefixxt dort gab es einen Bug*
*Die Polizei hat nun endlich das SaveGear was eigentlich schon seit langer Zeit kommen sollte*
*Die Alamut wird nun ebenfalls abgespeichert für Zivilisten und Polizisten*
*Spieler können sich nun eine Lagerhalle kaufen + eine XL Kiste die es im Supermarkt gibt*
*Der Garagen Dialog wurde überarbeitet sieht nun viel besser aus*
*Der Fahrzeug Shop Dialog wurde ebenfalls überarbeitet und sieht nun besser aus*
*Spieler können ihre Nachrichten nun löschen im Smartphone Menu*
*Es gibt nun im Medic NPC ein Medic Item Shop wo sich die Medics Items kaufen können*
*Die Heli Werkstatt wurde gefixxt + es wurde eine weitere am Krankenhaus erstellt für die Medics*
*Medics können nun mit Numpad 8 wie die Polizei eine Sirene anschalten*
*Die Seltenen Erden hatten noch kein Icon im Z Menu dieses wurde nun hinzugefügt*
*Der EMS Item Shop heißt nun Medic Ausrüstungs Shop wo sich Medics Werkzeugkästen usw kaufen können*
*Der Medic Clothing Shop heißt nun Medic Kleidungsladen*
*Die Polizei muss nun ebenfalls 12 Minuten warten bis sie eine Tür aufgebrochen hat*
*Das Civ in der Charackter Auswahl wurde zu Zivilist geändert*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (3. Dezember 2014)

In den nächsten Tagen wird ein Marktsystem kommen und eine  Ingenieurslizenz, womit man Fahrzeuge kaufen kann die automatisch Farmen  (Tempest-Gerät und Taru-Gerät).


----------



## Maruuu (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein weiteres Update Open Beta 6



*Der Garagen Dialog wurde überarbeitet ganz Rechts ist nun ausparken und in der Mitte Schließen*
*Das Vehicle Interactions Menu wurde überarbeitet der Radius sollte nun beim farmen nicht mehr stören*
*Neu erstellte Häuser konnte man nicht kaufen dies wurde nun gefixxt*
*Euer Geld und alle Z Items bleiben nun länger wenn ihr gestorben seit liegen (10 Minuten)*
*Eure Waffen die ihr verloren habt wenn ihr gestorben seit bleiben nun ebenfalls länger auf dem Boden liegen*
*Das AutoSave System wurde wieder eingebaut für Testzwecken obs jetzt besser läuft*
*Wenn ein Medic Online ist dauert der Respawn Timer nun 5 Minuten wenn nicht 1:30 Minute*
*Die XL Lagerbox war verbugt wenn man sie gekauft hat gab sie 6 Mio und hat kein Geld abgezogen wurde gefixt              *
*


Schaut mal vorbei!!!*


*Schaut mal Vorbei!!!*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (14. Dezember 2014)

Neues Update der Openbeta! 

*Alle Lizenzen im Z Menu wie z.B Kokain Verarbeitung Lizenz wurden auf Skill umbenannt.*
*Der Garagen Dialog wurde nochmal überarbeitet Ausparken ist nun ganz links und verkaufen ganz rechts.*
*Das Erweiterte Admin Tool für die Admins (Entwickler Rank) wurde teilweise noch von Spyglass detected wurde gefixxt.*
*JSRS 2.2 kann ab Heute nun wieder ohne probleme benutzt werden.*
*Leichen sollten nun nicht mehr liegen bleiben wenn Spieler sich mit Alt + F4 ausloggen.*
*Waffen mit Aufsätze wurden im Rucksack nicht richtig gespeichert Aufsätze wahren nach einem Relog weg wurde gefixxt.*
*Es gibt nun Abbau Skills und Verarbeiter Skills die das Abbauen / Verarbeiten schneller machen.*
*Es wurde eine Anzeige im Player Menu erstellt welches Verarbeiter Lvl und das Abbau Lvl anzeigt was man derzeit hat.*
*Der Kofferraum Dialog wurde erneuert und sieht nun schöner aus als vorher.*
*Ein neuer Smartphone Dialog wurde erstellt sieht ähnlich aus wie der alte ist aber besser aufgebaut.*
*Spieler können den Speedklicker bei der Garage / Schrottplatz nun nicht mehr benutzen!*
*Die Anzeige wenn man ein Fahrzeug repariert hat ging nur bis 80% wurde gefixxt geht nun wieder bis 100%.*
*Das Erweiterte Admin Tool wurde beim Tod immer um +1 verdoppelt wurde gefixxt.*
*Es wurden einige neue Gegenstände in den Seltenen Erden Shop eingefügt.



*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (15. Dezember 2014)

Neues Update!


Open Beta Update 8 

*Das Gewicht vom Fahrzeug Inventar Dialog wurde nicht richtig angezeigt wurde gefixxt.*
*Es gibt nun im Seltenen Erden Shop Munition für die MK18 wurde vergessen.*
*Die Nachrichten im Smartphone wurden nicht angezeigt das wurde nun gefixxt (hoffentlich).*
*Das SaveGear für die Polizei funktionierte nicht richtig dies wurde behoben und sollte nun gehen.*
*Alle Spieler müssen ab Heute für Benzin bei den Tankstellen bezahlen! (EC-Karte) Kostet mehr.*
*Die Schlangen wurden entfernt weil sie immer die Haustüren aufgemacht haben und das nervt einfach nur.*
*Es gibt nun ein Markt System was die Preise bei jedem Restart ändert.*
*Es wurde ein weiterer Code "Watch10" in Spyglass freigegeben.*
*Der Preis für die Reparatur und Auftanken bei einer Heli Werkstatt wurde auf 50.000$ erhöht.*
*Der Effekt von einem Energy Drink hält nun 10 Minuten und nicht mehr 3 Minuten.*
*Die Heli Werkstätte funktionierten einige Tage nicht das wurde nun ebenfalls behoben.*
*Der Preis für einen Benzinkanister wurde erhöht (Weil man ab Heute für Benzin bei Tankstellen bezahlen muss).*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (19. Dezember 2014)

Und mal wieder ein neues Update!


Open Beta Update 9 

*Es wurden kleine Änderungen am Markt System gemacht ihr seht nun wie viel ein Produkt wiegt.*
*Die Skins von der Polizei / Medics und auch Zivilisten sollte man nun besser erkennen.*
*Es gibt nun mehr Schildkröten in einem Schildkrötenschutzgebiet.*
*JSRS 2.2 geht nun endlich Problemlos auf unserem Server wieder das heißt ihr könnt es benutzen.*
*Spieler die sich ein Haus was über den Editor erstellt wurde gekauft haben spawnten im Wasser wurde gefixxt.*
*Kleine Änderungen am Sammel System wurden vorgenommen wegen dem alten Sammel Bug.*
*Das SaveGear von der Polizei sollte nun endlich auch Problemlos funktionieren.*
*Mache Items haben mehr Geld als sonst gebracht z.B die Goldbarren aus einer Bank das wurde gefixxt.*
*Spieler die eingeknastet wurden wahren nach einem Relog ein Freier Mann das wurde gefixxt.*
*Einige Lagerhallen konnten wegen einem Falschen Code nicht gekauft werden das wurde ebenfalls gefixxt.*
*Beim Smartphone Menu wurde in der unteren Box kein Text angezeigt das wurde gefixxt.*


----------



## Maruuu (21. Dezember 2014)

Array

*Die Medics haben eine neue Sirene bekommen damit man sie nicht mehr verwechselt.*
*Der Server ist ab Heute Gewhitelisted das heißt alle neuen Spieler müssen sich einmal im Ts melden.*
*Die Medic Fahrzeug Skins wurden auf ein anderes Format geändert damit sie schneller laden.*
*Der Markt Dialog wurde nochmal überarbeitet weil der Text: Preis pro Kg gefehlt hat.*
*Die VDM Regel wurde bearbeitet das heißt VDM ist ab Heute wieder Verboten.*
*Am Krankenhaus in Pyrgos steht nun ein Medic NPC wo ihr euch Heilen könnt falls kein Medic Zeit hat.*
*Am Krankenhaus in Athira am Airport steht ebenfalls ein Medic NPC wo ihr euch Heilen könnt.*
*Es wurden 2 weitere Schildkrötenhändler erstellt nähe Küste vom Athira Airport.*
*Die Schildkrötenschutzgebiet Zone unterhalb von Kavala wurde näher zum Schildkrötenhändler gelegt.*
*Es gibt nun einen weiteren Bankautomat am Athira Airport vorne beim Baumarkt und Supermarkt.*
*Es wurden 2 weitere Codes in Spyglass freigegeben: "RscMenuCombat" und "RscMenuEngange".*




*Schaut mal vorbei!!!*


----------



## roxon (23. Dezember 2014)

howdy wie ihr hier schön sehen könnt entwickelt sich unser server immer weiter nach vorne

aus diesem grund suchen wir aktuell COPS am besten mit rp erfahrung und 18+


----------



## Maruuu (23. Dezember 2014)

Ein weiteres Update mit vielen neuen Sachen!!!Open Beta Update 11

*Es wurde ein neues Z Menu erstellt was nun etwas besonderes ist und nicht mehr Standard.*
*Polizisten können sich nun in ihrem Shop ein Nightstalker Visier kaufen wird aber nicht gespeichert beim (SaveGear).*
*Medics können nun ein Fahrzeug aufbrechen wenn ein Toter Spieler dort drin liegt.*
*Einige Lizenzen wurden vom Namen her gekürzt damit sie besser in den neuen Player Menu Dialog passen.*
*Illegale und Legale Jobs wurden Farblich gestaltet im Briefing (M) Menu.*
*An Jeder Polizei Station erscheint nun wieder eine Nachricht das dort Sperrgebiet für Zivilisten ist.*
*Die Scroll Reichweite beim Tank System wurde um 2 Meter erhöht.*
*Es wurde eine Ingenieur Ausbildung erstellt sie kann beim Ingenieur Shop gekauft werden.*
*Es gibt nun einen Ingenieur Shop wo ihr einen Tempest Gerät und ein Taru Gerät was selber farmt kaufen könnt.*
*Das Gang Versteck in Pyrgos wurde mit dem in Athira getauscht.*
*Das Gang Versteck in Kavala wurde ebenfalls getauscht mit dem in Pyrgos.*
*Die Schildkrötenschutzgebiet Zone unterhalb vom Athira Airport wurde weiter nach aussen gelegt.*
*Die Skins wurden alle etwas angepasst damit die Mission keine 500.000 MB mehr groß ist.*
*Es wurde ein Datenbank Verbesserungs System erstellt damit keine Lags mehr auftreten nach einiger Zeit.*
*Panzerbrechende Munition gibt es ab Heute nur noch im Seltenen Erden Shop.*
*Es wurden einige neue Objecte in die Mission eingefügt.*


*Schaut mal Vorbei!!!*


----------



## Maruuu (27. Dezember 2014)

Der Server besitzt  nun eine Whitelist, da die Anzahl der Hacker in der letzten Zeit angestiegen ist. Ihr müsst nur kurz in den TS3 (ts.wolfs-squad.de) kommen und einen Admin anschreiben um euch Whitelisten zu lassen!!! Seit dem ist aber ruhe aufm Server und es macht extrem viel Spaß.


----------



## Maruuu (28. Dezember 2014)

Ein weiteres Update mit vielen neuen Sachen!!!

Open Beta Update 12

*Der Einknasten Dialog wurde verschönert der alte sah einfach nur hingeklatscht aus und mehr nicht.*
*Es wurde ein Möchtest du dieses Fahrzeug verkaufen Dialog erstellt als Sicherheits Check.*
*Es wurde ein Kopfhörer System erstellt wo ihr mit der Taste -> 1 den Spiel Sound leiser machen könnt.*
*Bei der Polizei werden nun wieder die Scopes gespeichert bis auf das Nightstalker Visier.*
*Einige Waffen konnten auf eine bestimmte Methode verdoppelt werden das wurde nun endlich gefixxt.*
*Es wurde eine Funktion entfernt die dabei helfen soll die Server Probleme ab 35 Spieler in den Griff zu bekommen.*
*Das Briefing (M Menu) Zeigt nun wieder alles an und nicht nur die hälfte.*
*Es wurden 2 Neue Jobs erstellt einmal Platin und einmal Gold alles weitere im Job Guide.*
*Die Eisenschmelze und die Kupferschmelze wurden zu Schmelzwerk A und Schmelzwerk B umbenannt.*
*Das Briefing wurde nochmal überarbeitet die neuen Jobs wurden dort eingefügt.*
*Der Eisen und Kupferhändler wurde zu Wertmetall Händler umbenannt und auf der Map + im Briefing angepasst.*
*Es wurde ein Premium Shop erstellt für alle Spieler wo es einmal im Monat ein Spezial Fahrzeug gibt.*
*Das Spezial Angebot für Dezember wurde erstellt was es ist müsst ihr selber herausfinden.*
*Es gibt nun Sprengladungen im Seltenen Erden Shop aber die sind Sehr Sehr Teuer!*
*Das Commando Menu worüber man Befehle erteilen konnte wurde ausgeschaltet braucht man in Altis Life nicht.*
*Spieler konnten andere Spieler mit einem Entfernungsmesser auf 200 Meter entfesseln das wurde gefixxt.*
*Spieler können nun wieder in der Rebellen Stadt spawnen wurde sich ja sehr oft gewünscht.*
*Alle Tankfahrzeuge haben nun einen festen Tankbestand von 10.000 Liter - 200.000 Liter.*
*Der Ifrit den man als Zivilist kaufen konnte hatte kein fest definierten Skin das wurde nun gefixxt.*
*Das Tanken System läuft nun über die Windows Taste sieht schöner aus und ist besser Aufgeteilt.*
*Alle Munitions Fahrzeuge haben nun keine Munition mehr für andere Fahrzeuge beim spawn.*
*Wenn ein Spieler ein Auto bei einer Garage ausgeparkt hat ging der Dialog nicht zu das wurde ebenfalls gefixxt.*
*Spieler sehen nun wie viel Liter in ein Tankfahrzeug passen beim Fahrzeugladen.*
*Bank Goldbarren werden nun als Illegale Items erkannt und die Polizei kann es nun beschlagnahmen.*
*Die Cops haben nun kein Zugriff mehr auf den Rebellen Markt wurde gefixxt.*
*Das AutoSave System wurde auf 10 Minuten eingestellt um die Clients vom Server leicht zu verbessern.*
*Wenn ihr den Player Menu Dialog aufruft werden eure Spielerdaten nun gespeichert.*
*Wenn ein Zivilist stirbt werden seine Spielerdaten gespeichert als Sicherung für das Save System.*
*Medics und Cops konnten an einer Tankstelle nicht tanken das wurde nun gefixxt.*
*Der Schrottplatz wurde etwas verlegt zu einer neuen Position passt besser.*
*Es wurden mal wieder weitere Codes in Spyglass freigegeben die einfach nur genervt haben.*
*Die Medics haben nun 2 Rucksack Skins bekommen für 2 Verschiedene Rucksäcke.*
*Es gibt nun einen neuen Medic Offroader der alte wahr aufeinmal Blau und sah nicht so toll aus.*
*Die Medics haben ebenfalls eine Ersatz Uniform bekommen wo mit sie etwas Abwechslung haben.*
*Es wurde ebenfalls ein Zweiter Krankenwagen Skin eingefügt für etwas Abwechslung.*
*Alle Häuser wo man 4 Kisten reinstellen konnte wurden bearbeitet dort passen nun 5 Kisten rein.*
*Die XL Lagerhaus Box hat etwas mehr Ladevolumen bekommen von 10.000 auf 12.500.*


----------



## Maruuu (29. Dezember 2014)

Open Beta Update 13

*Es wurde ein Programm was die Server Probleme "eventuell" verursacht hat geupdatet wir hoffen sie wurden behoben.*
*Es wurden einige neue Schilder in Altis verteilt "Frohes Neues" und "Dankeschön" usw.*
*Es wurden neue Objecte in die Mission eingefügt.*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (30. Dezember 2014)

Morgen wird ein neue Festplatte in unseren Root eingebaut wir wechseln von HDD auf SSD weil ich von einem anderen Server
der 98/100 Spieler hat und diese Probleme nicht hat das finden wir komisch der Projektleiter meinte es liegt an
einer HDD festplatte daswegen wechseln wir morgen die Festplatte es kann sein das der Server 1 Tag Down ist
oder eventuell auch nur 1-3 Stunden wir halten euch ab Mittags morgen im Forum auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Maruuu (31. Dezember 2014)

Endlich ist der neu Rootserver da und es läuft besser als vorher!!! Also hier die neuen Daten und *SCHAUT VORBEI!!!*

*Arma Server:*
*Für Leute die mit IP Connecten: 37.187.251.58:2302*
*Für Leute die mit Namen Connecten: Wolfs Squad Life wie gehabt.*

*Teamspeak 3 Server:*
*Für Leute die mit IP Connecten: 37.187.251.58:9987*
*Für Leute die mit Domain Connecten: ts.wolfs-squad.de wie gehabt.**

*
_*Beachtet bitte das der Server durch eine Whitelist geschützt ist, ihr müsst nur kurz in den TS3 kommen und euch Whitelisten lassen!!!*_


----------



## Maruuu (4. Januar 2015)

Open Beta Update 14

*Es wurde am Athira Airport am Krankenhaus ein Supermarkt NPC entfernt unnötig 500 Meter weiter gibts noch einen.*
*Die Job Agentur für die Job 01-25 Wurde entfernt wird sowieso zu wenig benutzt und verbraucht ressourcen.*
*Alle Job Punkte also Job 1 - Job 25 wurden entfernt da das DP System entfernt wurde.*
*Am Polizei Hangar in Athira gibt es nun einen Waffenhändler für Cops.*
*Alle Verarbeiter wurden umgebaut (NPC entfernt und ein Waschbecken für Performance Verbesserung) eingebaut.*
*Das Große Hauptquartier in Sofia in der Salzmine wurde Komplett entfernt (Performance Fresser).*
*Hier kannst du mit der Windows Taste Sammeln Nachricht wurde ebenfalls entfernt benötigen wir nicht länger.*
*Es wurde ein Neues Hauptquartier gemappt was kleiner ist und Ressourcen schonender.*
*Unten Links auf der Map steht nun unsere Forum und Teamspeak 3 Adresse.*
*Weight im Z Menu wurde auf Gewicht geändert (Passt besser).*
*Das Springen mit Doppel C wurde entfernt blockierte das springen mit der Leertaste.*
*Fahrzeug Beschlagnahmen wurde auf Fahrzeug Impounden umbenannt.*
*Spyglass Unser Altes Anti Cheat System was übrings der größte Müll ist wurde entfernt.*
*Das Erweiterte Admin Tool für die Scripter wurde ebenfalls entfernt hat viele Ressourcen gefressen.*
*Connection Established beim Wantedlist Dialog wurde auf Deutsch übersetzt.*
*No Criminals im Wanted Menu wurde ebenfalls auf Deutsch übersetzt.*
*Current Bounty Price wurde in der Wantedliste ebenfalls übersetzt und angepasst.*
*You don't own any Vehicles heißt nun: Du hast keine Schlüssel in deinem Schlüsselbund.*
*Der Schlüsselbund Dialog wurde vergrößert und verschönert damit es kein 0815 Standard Dialog mehr ist.*
*Das Admin Menu für die Administratoren wurde ebenfalls vergrößtert man konnte manchmal nicht alles erkennen.*
*Der Schließen Button im Markt System wurde entfernt unnötig man kann den Dialog auch mit ESC schließen.*
*Der Fahdungsliste Dialog wurde verschönert und vergrößert damit man mehr erkennt.*
*Das Wanted + System bzw der Dialog davon wurde auch noch einmal überarbeitet damit man die Straftaten lesen kann.*
*Die Cops können Ab Heute wieder wenn sie gestorben sind am Kavala Marktplatz spawnen.*
*Die Cops haben eine Garage und einen Waffenhändler NPC am Kavala Marktplatz in ihrer Station bekommen.*
*Es wurde Munition für die Vermin in den Seltenen Erden Shop eingefügt hatte ich vergessen.*
*Der Statusbar unten Rechts hat einige neue Spalten bekommen und eine neue Farbe.*
*Helicopter sollten nun nicht mehr beschädigt sein wenn ein Medic ein Helicopter ausparkt.*
*Das Tankstellen System wurde gefixxt wenn das Geld alle wahr wurde trotzdem noch weiter gespammt ("Du hast kein Geld!").*
*Das Positions Speicherungs System wurde nochmal überarbeitet Dächer usw wurden nicht mit gespeichert.*
*Das Abseil System wurde entfernt ging sowieso nicht mehr und hat einige Ressourcen gefressen.*
*Einige Dateien wurden überarbeitet damit sie eine bessere Performance bieten.*
*Die Probleme das einige Spieler in den Zuschauer Modus gekommen sind wurden hoffentlich behoben.*
*Alle Bilder die noch ein .jpg Format hatten wurden auf das Format .paa geändert damit sie schneller laden.*
*Medics haben ab Heute einen Strider + einen eigenen Medic Skin dafür.*
*Medics haben nun auch einen Quad Medic Skin bekommen den sie z.B als Kleineinsatz am Markt benutzen können.*
*Polizisten können nun in vielen Fahrzeugen das Blaulicht einschalten wie z.B (Strider, Hellcat, Ghost Hawk, HMG usw).*
*Es wurde ein neues Anti Cheat System eingebaut was nun über den Clienten Läuft und besser ist.*
*Die Gefängnis Info Nachricht wurde auf Deutsch übersetzt und angepasst.*
*Die Kautionskosten wenn man sich aussem Gefängnis Freikaufen möchte wurden auf 1.000.000$ erhöht.*
*Wenn man als Zivilist verhaftet wird verliert man nun nicht mehr den Führerschein (Zuviel Geflame usw).*
*Die Platin Lizenz wurde nun als Illegal makiert und wird beim Einknasten gelöscht.*


----------



## Maruuu (7. Januar 2015)

Open Beta Update 15

*Die Container aussem Container Shop können nun durchsucht / impoundet / repariert werden.*
*Spieler können nun endlich die großen Lagerhallen Türen bei einer Lagerhalle öffnen.*
*Die Animation beim (Wiederbeleben, Reparieren usw) sollte nicht mehr abspacken (wurde gefixxt).*
*Beim Kisten platzieren wahr noch ein Fehler der wurde nun gefixxt (Haus = XL Lagerbox = XL Lagerbox weg = Nicht da).*
*Es wurde ein GPS Tracker System eingebaut nun könnt ihr GPS Systeme an ein Fahrzeug anbringen.*
*Das Item GPS Systeme was man aus Kupfer machen kann wurde als GPS Tracker umgebaut (kann noch verkauft werden).*
*Es gibt nun 4 neue NPCS (Elektroniker) bei denen könnt ihr ein GPS Scanner kaufen.*
*Die Titlebilder wurden wieder in das JPG Format geändert .paa sieht ziemlich Blöd bei den Bildern aus.*
*Die Helipads in Kavala wurden nun auf der Map beschriftet.*
*Der Fehler bei den Gangs das man sie nicht verlassen / erstellen konnte wurde gefixxt.*
*Die Alten Cop Ranks mit den Icons von der 3.1.2 Version wurden wieder eingefügt.*
*Die Medics haben nun auch ein paar tolle Ranks + Icons bekommen.*
*EMS Medic bei dem Medic Slot wurde auf Sanitäter geändert.*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (23. Januar 2015)

Array 

*Es wurden kleine Änderungen am Markt System gemacht Preise angepasst.*
*Es wurden neue Objecte auf der Mission eingefügt wie z.B neue Schilder und ein paar Häuser.*
*Bei den Händlern stehen nun Fahrzeug Info Schilder wo ihr sehen könnt wie viel ein Auto + Lizenz kostet.*
*Das Schmelzwerk B wurde auf einen anderen Ort verlegt.*
*Platin und Goldmine wurde auf einen anderen Ort verlegt damit nicht alles in Kavala ist.*
*Ein weiterer Wertmetallhändler wurde eingefügt.*
*Die Baustelle in Kavala wurde angepasst sie wurde nun fertig gebaut.*


----------



## Maruuu (9. Februar 2015)

Array

*Wenn Spieler nun ins Gefängnis kommen werden ihre Kleider gelöscht + eine Knast Uniform gegeben.*
*Im Z Menu sowieso Fahrzeug Inventar und Spieler Shops sind Z Items nun verschönert mit einem kleinen Icon.*
*Bei den Drogen gabs ein Bug das man damit Geld dupen kann das wurde gefixxt.*
*Der Konto Dialog wurde überarbeitet er sieht nun viel besser aus als der andere Dialog.*
*Gangs können nun ihr Geld vom Gang Konto abheben an einem Bankautomat.*
*Der Ticket Dialog wurde ebenfalls verschönert und angepasst.*
*Der Gang Dialog wurde auch nochmal überarbeitet er ist nun viel übersichtlicher.*
*Der Spawn Dialog wurd auch nochmal überarbeitet etwas größer gemacht und leicht angepasst.*
*Der Strider von den Zivis hatte kein Skin somit wurde er zum Söldner Strider das wurde nun gefixxt.*
*Wenn Spieler ihre Schlüssel vergeben steht der Text nun auf Deutsch dort.*
*Der Black Water Hunter Skin wurde mit einem Komplett Schwarzen Hunter Skin ersetzt.*
*Der Black Water Anzug wurde für Rebellen gelöscht (Komplett vom Server entfern).*
*Der Icon Bug das alle Icons auf einmal Schwarz wahren wurde gefixxt sehen nun wieder schön aus.*
*Der Anzug Skin wurde vom Server entfernt (Verwechslung mit den Cops).*
*Der Hello Kitty Anzug wurde ebenfalls komplett vom Server entfernt (Unnötig und braucht niemand).*
*XYZ wurde als Hacker erkannt wurde nun gefixxt und sollte wieder gehen.*
*Die Änderungen vom jetzigen Markt wurden in das aktuelle Script eingetragen damit sie bleiben.*
*Es wurde ein Abschlepphof erstellt (Athira Airport) wo Impoundete Fahrzeuge rein gehen.*
*Es wurde eine neue Medic Uniform eingefügt die alte hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.*
*Es wurden 11 Neue Huron Skins für die Zivilisten eingefügt die man nun bei einem Admin Umtauschen lassen kann.*
*Es wurden Adac Skins für die Adac Mitglieder eingefügt damit man sie erkennt.*
*Die Medics haben nun einen Notfall Militär Anzug bekommen.*
*Alle Waffen wurden für Zivilisten / Cops teurer damit mal wieder mehr RP gespielt wird.*
*Zivilist 1-75 wurde in der Mission auf Zivilist geändert.*
*Es gibt nun einen Militär Hellcat Skin für die Zivilisten kann man umtauschen lassen bei einem Admin.*
*Ebenfalls gibt es nun eine Navy Seal und Desert Tarnung für die Hellcat.*
*Viele weitere Texte wurden auf Deutsch übersetzt damit alle die selbe Sprache haben.*
*Das Krankenhaus in Pyrgos wurde von unserem Server entfernt.*
*Schwarzpulver und Chemie Zutaten sind nun Illegal dort wahr ein Bug der gefixxt wurde.*
*Die Cops haben ebenfalls neue Kleider bekommen (Ghillie Nato und Notfall Militär Anzug) im Shop erwerblich.*
*Die Cops haben nun wieder eine Drohnentasche wahr aufeinmal nicht mehr im Shop Verfügbar.*
*Die Seltenen Erden von manchen Spielern sollten nicht mehr verschwinden falls doch bitte melden.*
*Die Polizei hat ein WBV und WBV_MG Visier bekommen was nicht gespeichert wird.*
*Die Adac NPCS sehen nun aus wie Adac Mitglieder mit einer schönen Kleidung.*
*Um die Bank ausrauben zu können werden ab Heute 5 Cops benötigt ansonsten funktioniert es nicht mehr.*
*Das Adac System wurde nun eingefügt und die Leitung wurde an Beral abgegeben.*
*Waffen und Equipment kann man nun auch in seiner Lagerhalle speichern lassen wurde gefixxt.*
*Wenn man eine Xl Lagerbox in einem Haus platzieren wollte ging es nicht aber ein kisten Slot verbraucht (fixxed).*
*Beim Heli Ausparken bei den Zivis und Cops ist nun ein Godemode System für paar Sek drinne.*
*Goldbarren können ab Heute nicht mehr in einem Haus gespeichert werden.*
*Spieler können sich am Waffenhändler nun eine Sprengstoff Weste für RP Verhalten kaufen.*
*Rbs Clan Skins wurden eingefügt alle Member einmal bei [WS]Rohon melden.*
*Rare Clan Skins + Gang Base wurde eingefügt alle Member einmal bei [WS]Rohon melden.*
*Ein Neuer Medic Hellcat Skin wurde eingefügt.*
*Der Premium Shop Inhalt für Februar ist nun im Shop erhältlich.*
*Raf Clan Base wurde eingefügt alle Members einmal bei [WS]Rohon melden.*
*Die Adac Skins wurden eingefügt und nochmal überarbeitet.*
*Spieler können nun Bankautomaten ausrauben (Sind Rot auf der Map makiert).*
*Der Verbandskasten bei den Medics sollte wieder funktionieren.*
*Rbs Clan Npcs haben nun die RbS Kleidung als Markenzeichen an ihrem Körper.*
*RaRe Clan Npcs haben nun die RaRe Kleidung als Markenzeichen an ihrem Körper.*
*Am Flughafen steht nun ein neues Heli Export Schild wegen den DLC Helis.*
*Neues Bild für Frohes neues wurde eingefügt.*
*Rare Clan Base Schild wie gewünscht wurde auf dem Server eingefügt.*
*Der Söldner Strider Skin (Militär) wurde auf den Orginalen (Militär) Skin geändert.*
*Der SUV der sich von der Community gewünscht wurde wurde eingefügt.*


----------



## ROFLKOPTA (16. Februar 2015)

Open Beta Update 18 

*Adac Mitglieder haben nun einen Permanenten Werkzeugkasten*
*Code wieder eingefügt der Leichen nach einigen Minuten löschen soll*
*Das Smartphone geht nun nur noch mit einem Smartphone das man im Rebellen Shop, Baumarkt usw bekommt.*
*Der RaRe Clan Base Heli Spawn wurde angepasst*
*Der RaRe Garagen NPC wurde verlegt damit es leichter zu landen ist*
*Die RaRe und RbS NPC'S haben einen anderen Charackter bekommen wegen den Clan Skins*
*Wenn Spieler Items löschen dropen sie nun Koffer als Beweise*
*An Pawels Haus wurde etwas verbessert @Pawel:*
*Kleidungsladen Vorschau wurde gefixxt ist nicht mehr kostenlos*
*Kupfer und Eisen haben nun ein Z Item Icon*
*Nightstalker und WBV Scopes wurden im Schwarzmarkt teurer gemacht*
*Das neue Markt System wurde eingebaut siehe Verbesserungen im Forum*
*Die Skills werden nun bis zum Restart gespeichert oder bis zu eurem Tod*
*Der Fehler das man das nächste Level bei den Skills nicht gesehen hat wurde gefixxt*
*Eine Weitere Änderung wurde am Skill System gemacht welche verraten wir nicht*
*Spieler können nun verschiedene Markers auf der Map ausblenden mehr dazu unter (M -> Controls)*
*Die Adac Mitglieder haben nun ein gelbes Adac Licht (Blaulicht)*
*Wenn Spieler bei einem Fahrzeug nun Windows Taste drücken steht oben rechts der Benzinstand vom Tank*
*Alle Adac Werkstätte und Hauptquartiere haben nun ein Bankautomat*
*Werkzeugkästen wurden leicht teurer für Zivilisten / Cops / Medics (wegen Adac)*
*Der Aktuelle Spawn Dialog wurd entfernt und der vom Letzten Update eingefügt*
*Strider HMG + IFRIT HMG wurden entfernt (Geld gabs wieder schaut aufs Konto) (Kommt nie wieder!)*
*Premium Shop Inhalt für Februar wurde geändert *
*Beim Bankautomat Raub gibts nun Wanteds wegen Diebstahl*
*Ein Bootsladen + Garage wurde in Pyrgos erstellt (Wunsch von @Br4nd:)*
*Spawnpunkt von RaF wurde entfernt an der Base und für Atlas erstellt (Base gewechselt)*
*XYZ Dein Fahrzeug XYZ wird von der Polizei Impoundet wurde angepasst*
*Alle Clan Bases haben nun Rote Attack Zonen wo sie schießen dürfen*


----------



## Maruuu (17. Februar 2015)

_Video vom Hunter Deathmatch, schauts euch an! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-nwZieSzE&feature=youtu.be

Außerdem das sind die weiteren Events der kommenden Tage!!!  http://abload.de/img/alleeventsxbs5q.jpg
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 37.187.251.58:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad?ref=aymt_homepage_panel*


----------



## Maruuu (22. Februar 2015)

Open Beta Update 19

*Es gibt nun ein Mining Rucksack der das doppelte Inventar von einem Großen Rucksack hat.*
*Es wurde ebenfalls ein Skin für den Mining Rucksack eingefügt*
*Die Polizei hat einen Polizei Rucksack endlich mal bekommen (wurde gewünscht).*
*Die Polizei hat ebenfalls einen Taucher Rucksack bekommen mit Polizei aufschrift für Taucher.*
*Zivilisten haben ebenfalls einen Taucher Rucksack bekommen der perfekt zu den Taucheranzügen passt.*
*Der RaRe Heli Hangar wurde verschoben der alte NPC der verschoben wurde wahr falsch.*
*Das Medic Blaulicht wurde nun gefixxt + erweitert (Krankenwagen + LKWS) kommen mit einem anderen Update.*
*Die Polizei Blaulichter wurden ebenfalls überarbeitet und neue Fahrzeuge haben nun auch ein Blaulicht.*
*Die Adac Sirenen Lichter wurden nochmal angepasst sind nun komplett Gelb und funktionieren.*
*Der Huron Technic Skin wurde überarbeitet wegen dem Camo (Atlas Clan Skins).*
*Wenn man stirbt verliert man nun sein Handy (klappte noch nicht ganz).*
*Die RaF Base wurde zu Atlas Base umgebaut mit NPC Kleider usw.*
*Atlas hat nun ebenfalls eigene Clan Skins (Kann bei Rohon und Quini) umgetauscht werden.*


----------



## Maruuu (2. März 2015)

*Es gab ein neues Update!!! Hier der Changelog: http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1296*
*>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 37.187.251.58:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad*


----------



## Maruuu (9. März 2015)

_Unser Team was den Server am laufen hält: _http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=4245#post4245

*>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de*
*>Server IP: 37.187.251.58:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad*


----------



## Maruuu (10. März 2015)

Neues Update auf dem Server! Der Changelog: http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1348

>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 37.187.251.58:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------



## Maruuu (21. März 2015)

Bald ist der neue Root da!!! Schaut im Forum nach für mehr Infos!

>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 37.187.251.58:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------



## Maruuu (29. März 2015)

*Hallo Freunde!*
*
*
*Wir haben nun unseren neuen Root!!!*
*Wir freuen uns zu sagen das wir dann mehr Leistung besitzen und die Server Probleme ab 70 Spielern sollten dann Geschichte sein!*
*Wir hoffen das viele von euch um 00:00 Uhr mal vorbei schauen und den neuen Server testen hier habt ihr die neuen*
*
*
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad*
*IP Adressen vom Server:*
*Forum: Wolfs Squad Enterpage*
*Teamspeak 3: ts.wolfs-squad.de oder 84.200.209.111:9987*
*Server: 84.200.209.111:2302*


----------



## Maruuu (2. April 2015)

*ENDLICH KEINE DOWNTIMES MEHR!*

*Hallo Freunde von Wolfs Squad!*

*Ich bins Maru wir haben uns nun entschieden wieder zurück zu** OVH zu gehen. Hoffen wir mal das es nun besser wird! Und das die schwarzen Tage vorbei sind! Also schaut mal auf dem Server vorbei!*

*NEUE SERVER IP: 5.196.83.189:2302*
*TEAMSPEAK 3 IP: ts.wolfs-squad.de oder 5.196.83.189:9987*
*FORUM: Wolfs Squad Enterpage*

*Dein Wolfs Squad Team!*


----------



## Maruuu (3. April 2015)

Neues Server  Update!!! Hier der  Link  zum Changelog:  http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1596  Schaut mal Vorbei!!!

>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.169.83.189:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------



## Maruuu (12. April 2015)

Neues Server Update ist am Leben!!! Hier der Link zum Changelog: http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1748 Schaut mal Vorbei!!!
>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.169.83.189:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------



## Maruuu (28. April 2015)

_*Es gab ein Server Update!!! Schaut auf dem Server vorbei und  seht euch die  Neuerungen an! Hier der Link zum Changelog *__*http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1883*__*Viel  Spaß  wünscht das  Team vom Wolfs  Squad Life Server*_
*>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.169.83.189:2302**
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad*


----------



## Maruuu (7. Mai 2015)

_Update! Update! Schaut auf dem Server vorbei. Und hier der Changelog:  http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1965&ae4e8d1b_
_
_
_Viel Spaß wünscht das Team vom Wolfs Squad Life Server_
_
_
_>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de_
_>Server IP: 5.196.83.189:2302_
_>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de_


----------



## Maruuu (8. Mai 2015)

Ein Jahr Wolfs Squad und das feiern wir mit euch! Mit einem Eventwochenende und tollen Preisen die ihr gewinnen könnt! Heute gehts los! Schaut vorbei! Mehr Infos gibts hier: 
http://ws-altis.de/index.php?page=Th...925&highlight=

>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.196.83.189:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad 


----------



## Skaro (8. Mai 2015)

Wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## Maruuu (14. Mai 2015)

Ab heute das 72h Pistolen Event von Donnerstag 14.5 18:00 Uhr bis Sonntag 17.5 18:00 Uhr! Auf gutes Roleplay und habt viel Spaß! Um 18:00 Uhr gehts los! Seit dabei!

Euer Wolfsquad Team


>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.196.83.189:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------



## Maruuu (24. Mai 2015)

Kommt auf dem Server!!!

>TS: ts.wolfs-squad.de
>Server IP: 5.196.83.189:2302
>Homepage: www.ws-altis.de
>Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Wolfs2Squad


----------

